# Epidurals and Trial SCS



## amieelyn2001 (Jan 12, 2009)

Does anyone do these procedures in office? We are in the preparation stages for billing for these services in office. We are aware of a few differences when it comes to the billing however we are not sure if there are more billable items than we currently bill. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jdrueppel (Jan 12, 2009)

It's been a over four years since we've had our pain clinic but typically you can bill for supplies (i.e. epidural trays), fluoroscopy - and since I'm assuming you own the fluoro machine - you would be billing the total component versus just the professional component (26 modifier).  Additional charges may be applicable depending on the procedures being performed.  And, of course, payers like Medicare will be processing the fees based on the non facility setting fee schedule versus the lower facility fee schedule to compensate your physicians for the overhead costs affiliated with a free standing pain clinic.

Hope this help and good luck.

Julie, CPC


----------

